# JULY POM Winner



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Finally the results of the POM contest.


The second and third place positions were a tie this month. 


So in honor of all fairness we will just call them both second place. 

Well they weren’t a tie. 

I mean like I am not going to wear them around my neck. 

They were a tie as in they had the same amount of votes. 

Well looking at them they might make a good print on material for a Hawaiian shirt. 

I suppose you could make a tie out of that material if you already have some since we made the shirt. 

Wait, We didn’t make the shirt. 

But if we did we could also make ties. 

At that point I guess we could say these were a tie pair of ties. 


Anyway The first second place winner of POM wasCameraman_2

Congrats Cameraman_2 for your entry. 












The second second place winner of POM was 


That sounds funny second second. 


Kind of sounds like I am studdering.


Im not studdering though even though it sounds like it.


Anyway the second second place winner is Stinky.


Well their photo wasn’t stinky or they wouldn’t have won. 


Its just they were stinky. 


Wait no they weren’t stinky either. 


Actually they could be stinky but I am not close enough to smell them. 


But I guess if they were stinky I wouldn’t have to be close to them in order to smell them. 


I would be able to smell them from far away. 


I’m sorry Stinky. 


Well I don’t mean I’m sorry your Stinky I mean sorry for the remarks about you being stinky. 


Wait that didn’t come out right either. 


Oh wait. 


Never mind. 


Here I present the photo that Stinky entered as I take my foot out of my mouth. 


Wait maybe its my foot that was stinky. 


Anyway.


Congrats on getting second place with this entry. 









Wow I’m exhausted after all that. 


I think I am going to just get on with announcing our winner.


Our 1st place entry this week comes from well actually I don’t know where it comes from but I do know who entered it. 


Actually I don’t know the person who entered it because I have never met them. 


But I do know them because of talking with them here on this forum. 


Well in reality I don’t talk with them its more like leaving messages for them. 


Well those messages are not specifically for them they are for anyone and everyone. 


Just like the ones they leave are for any and every one. 


Well sometimes they are for someone specific but not necessarily them or me. 

It could be anyone. 


Well not anyone either but whoever the message was meant for. 


Sorry everyone I am to tired now to announce the winner. 


Maybe next month.


















































OK enough of a break I think I can type a answer now.


The winner of the July POM is REEFNECK











Thank you to all that entered and I hope you continue to enter each month. Remember. You cant win if you dont play. I think I got that from somewhere else. It may have been the lottery. I hope they dont sue me for using there slogan. Im sure they would probably just tell me to stop using it if that were the case.....


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW, I don't know what to say! Thank you! Sitting here in my Hospital bed the morning after surgery and finding this is a pleasent surprise. I gues I won't be taking/posting any new pics for a while since I still have no idea when I can go home again.

Once again, Thank you my friends. Now let's see some incredible entries for the next contest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome job Reefneck! And congrats on our second place winning entries. Nice job Stinky and Cameraman_2! Those were some awesome pics!


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

congrats and nice clam you got thier


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats Reef, hope everything goes well with you in the hospital.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Congrats all! 

And not to be a pain in the arse, but can we skip all the esoteric commentary next time? I didn't read much after the first sentence or two anyway. LOL ::runs::


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats everyone! Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats to the winners, the clam photo is amazing!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you guys see why it takes awhile to pick a winner? The competition can be really tough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Dang I didn't even get 3rd place. lol

When is the aquarium picture winner going to be annouced.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> Dang I didn't even get 3rd place. lol
> 
> When is the aquarium picture winner going to be annouced.


For now we have the two entry catagories but we are mixing the two for judging. Once we start getting 20 or 30 pictures a month being entered in each catagory we will split them off for voting. But right now when there are only 2 or 3 pictures in one catagory and 7 or 8 in the other it just dosen't justify it. Although the pictures are of high quality as you have seen. 

So that is a encouragement for everyone to get their friends to enter photos into the contests.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

So we gotta have a good camera that makes the thing your taking a pic of look life like? It can't be a good position that you got the pic taken or something? :lol: j/k


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i got pics to enter. where do we enter them??


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

In the photos of the month section


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> So we gotta have a good camera that makes the thing your taking a pic of look life like? It can't be a good position that you got the pic taken or something? :lol: j/k


There are different ways to judge quality. Clairty of the photo, Content of the photo, Angle of the photo, Health of the fish in the photo, Cleanliness of the tank and overall eye appeal of the photo. These things and more all play a part in the judging. So you can be lacking in one or two catagories and still pull off a win. Each judge decides what catches their eye and what is important to them then turns in their results with no explinations to me. That is what makes the contest fair. There are several rules on judging because several people judge. That way its not just one persons opinion. 
We understand this is the world of aquaria and everyone has different ideas on what makes a great setup. Some like colored gravel others like natural. Some like UGFs others HOTs or Cannisters. Then Live vs Plastic vs no plants or freshwater vs saltwater. There are so many things to consider it would not be fair for one person to judge. If one person did do all the judging every month the winning photo would look similar every month. and we need to keep you all on your toes.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i got pics to enter. where do we enter them??


http://www.fishforums.com/forum/photos-month.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright, is there anyway you could tell me how many people voted for my pic of my angelfish so I can learn from it and try and get a digital camera for x-mas?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I only post the winning 3 photos unless there is a tie for 3rd. Then its the top 4. LOL

And no trying to pry info from the judges. We want to see your creative side. 
Besides knowing number of votes wont help unless I give you all the votes from everyones picture. Even then you don't know what each judge liked about the photo and why they voted for it. Its just a number. That is why I dont make any judge turn in excuses or explanations with their votes. 

These are photos and the visual attachment to them is as just like artwork. Da Vinci, Salvador Dali, Picasso, Van Gogh, or Andy Warhol how can one person say any one of these artists are good and what is bad. Each has their own style that appeals to different people different ways.

So in short - sorry - no numbers, no hints, no info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh darn, I figured like if I only got like 2 votes then its a huge hint to me that I need a digi cam but if I got like 5 then I won't have to be to worried about it. lol :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Any camera can do it's the skill in properly using it i know i haven't opened up my cam to it's full extent as i always take pics on auto but it has so many different settings im sure i can do much better on my photograph's. Usually if you catch a fish in action and it's clear, that's a very cool and good chance at winning, but catching a fish and being a blur isnt.......
If you go to www.cichlid-forum.com look at theirs their cameras are i think in the 1k area most of the winners on that forum i never hardly make it on their's they just get so lucky on getting nice crisp clear action shots.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can you enter one for the fish, and one for the aquarium shots? or just one total.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

One total until we start judging them as 2 separate contests.


----------

